# Scallions not an herb?



## Julio (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello,

I have looked at 2 websites searching for scallions, green onion, spring onions... and nothing shows up as scallion being an herb.

Is scallion an herb?


----------



## Silversage (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't think it's considered an herb.  I don't know it's scientific classification, but it's classified with onions, leeks & shallots.

The dark green end is relatively mild, however, and is often used like an herb in some recipes.


----------



## recipedirect (Jan 14, 2010)

It is in the onion family and not considered a herb.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd call it a vegetable.  It's a type of onion, onions are vegetables, therefore, scallions are vegetables.


----------



## carol219 (Jan 14, 2010)

Scallions are spring onions, allium cepa. Used for its mild flavor and color.  Herbs are the green parts of plants (leaves) used as flavoring.


----------



## jpaulg (Jan 15, 2010)

Technically a herb is a leaf of a plant that is useful.

Herbs can be medicinal, dyes, and many other things not just food flavourings. For example agar which is a thickening agent like gelatine is extracted from the leaf of a seaweed and is a herb.


----------

